

Tell HN: Pay me to think of a domain name for you - astrofinch

I was reading through some old HN threads on domain name registration and was surprised to see the number of people who said they hated trying to find domain names.  I like thinking of domain names, and generally come up with lots of good available ones for any given project that I work on.<p>So here's the deal: Email my username at gmail with a description of your project and I'll get back to you within 48 hours with a list of available names that might be suitable.  If you choose to use one, you register it and paypal me $80.  If you don't like any of my suggestions, you pay nothing.<p>Anyone interested?
======
unsquare
This tool always came in handy for me. leandomainsearch.com

But i can see how someone would pay to come up with a good brand name ,
instead of a generic one.

------
natsu90
I'm interested, but $80 is too much for me. How about credit of your name on
my project instead?

~~~
niico
"Why not do this for free and when we get super rich we will give you credit
and you have a lot of clients."

~~~
pestaa
I saw no sign of conditionals regarding the credit.

------
onlyup
I'll do this for $40. Sorry astrofinch but $80 dollars seems like a bit much.

------
rzvn
I find myself doing the same. I think I like the naming process.

------
julienmarie
Like the idea. It could be a time saving service :)

